

Ask HN: Which Developers Are Looking For A Startup Job - us

I know HN usually have people posting hiring posts where startups would list any available positions they have openings for but I figure why not the opposite. So I was curious which developers are looking to join other startups and what skill sets do you have?
======
imechura
I am 10 year software developer in Dallas, TX. I have experience building
enterprise software systems for financial and airline industry leaders. Most
recently I worked as an indie contractor on southwest.com and travelocity.com.
My day time job is enterprise Java/SOA but I hack Python, Php and Javascript
at night.

~~~
riskish
hey, i'm in dallas too. we should connect.

~~~
imechura
email sent via forrst

------
amathew
I'm in the KC metro area and not a developer, but looking for a
statistician/analyst position. Most of my analysis is done in R and Python,
though I also use SQLite, MySql, Perl, RapidMiner, and Hadoop (basic).

